#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-01-03
<FreeB3ar> hello
<valorie> hi FreeB3ar
<valorie> happy 2016
<FreeB3ar> Hello valorie
<valorie> how are you, FreeB3ar?
<FreeB3ar> Cold,you?
 * valorie is enjoying 2016 so far
<valorie> we were at our cabin in the mountains for the new year, and it was COLD there
<valorie> warmer here
<valorie> are you in the Seattle area?
<FreeB3ar> That sounds splendid. 
 * valorie lives about an hour south
<FreeB3ar> Nah, I'm in Gray's Harbor County.
<valorie> beautiful country down there
<valorie> cold blowing in, eh?
<FreeB3ar> My room has no heat aside from a candle and my computers which don't put out that much when it's cold.lol
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> time to compile something big!
 * FreeB3ar giggles
<valorie> my old laptop would get so warm compiling amarok
<FreeB3ar> Perhaps I should. Hmm. But what?
<valorie> something you want to test, or work on?
<FreeB3ar> I used to adore amarok. Now I mainly use Clementine.
<FreeB3ar> As if I have time..
<valorie> I got started working in KDE by testing and then writing for Amarok
<FreeB3ar> oh wow. :)
<valorie> play on your strengths
<valorie> mine were: being a beginning, and being a good writer
<FreeB3ar> I never figured out KDE 4 so that's when I switched to XFCE.
<valorie> so you run xubuntu?
 * valorie is a kubuntero
<FreeB3ar> With 15.10 I actually switched from that to regular Ubuntu and hated Unity still so I've only installed Cinnamon so far to check it out VS my LMDE netbook.
<valorie> I don't like unity either, but I've been a KDE fan from linux day one
<valorie> which was Mandrake, back in the day
<FreeB3ar> Ah,I remember Mandrake.
<FreeB3ar> I think I used KDE with Sabayon nearly a decade ago. Wow, it's been that long,eh?
<valorie> I'm loving plasma 5
<FreeB3ar> 5
<FreeB3ar> ?!
<FreeB3ar> muhstaguts...when did that come out? I'm so out of the loop.lol
<valorie> I've been using it as a beta for almost a year before Kubuntu released it by default
<FreeB3ar> hm.Well then..
<valorie> first I used the neon repo which installed in /opt
<valorie> we're about to release 5.5
<valorie> a bit late, but we'll get there
<FreeB3ar> Maybe I should check it out again.
<valorie> costs nothing to burn a liveUSB
<FreeB3ar> Any idea if KDE runs smooth-ish-ly on Win7/8.1/10?
<FreeB3ar> If you've got one that is. :P
<valorie> sure
<valorie> Qt 5 is lighter on the system
<valorie> well, you can burn a DVD then
<valorie> I think it's always good to "try before you buy"
<valorie> so to speak
<valorie> make sure that your equipment works, etc.
<FreeB3ar> Good! My old beaver beast box only has 4GB.Eventually I may max it out at 32GB if I've got the money to spare.
<FreeB3ar> Hey,My equipment is working well thank you.
<valorie> I mean in a Kubuntu session
<valorie> nothing against your equipment
 * FreeB3ar giggles.
<FreeB3ar> So tell me about these meetups.
<valorie> we usually meet in Seattle, unfortunately
<valorie> long drive for ya
<FreeB3ar> I hear it's about five hours...and I drive an Explorer so lol@gas
<valorie> sometimes we meet in a makerspace, and have presentations
<valorie> sometimes just at a pub and eat and drink beer
<FreeB3ar> hey that's pretty cool. I used to go to the nyc2600 meetings but it was never anything fancy.
<valorie> coolest thing about it is that somebody else started it
<valorie> :-)
<FreeB3ar> hahah
<valorie> oh, were you asking about the KDE meetups?
<valorie> or ubuntu
<FreeB3ar> I didn't even know about the KDE meetups.
<valorie> because the local KDE folks are active
<FreeB3ar> I'm fresh in WA. Been here less than two weeks.
<valorie> and I'm not saying that ubuntu people aren't, but somehow we don't manage to meet up for like 2 years
<valorie> except at linuxfest northwest
<FreeB3ar> hah wow.
<valorie> even the portland people come north for that
<FreeB3ar> We need to really get people using GNU/Linux..
<valorie> have you come to it before?
<FreeB3ar> Nope. My buddies have gone.I've only been to a few HOPEs.
<valorie> http://lfnw.org
<valorie> every april in Bellingham
<valorie> we (KDE) had a table at HOPE when it was in Seattle
<valorie> a year or so ago
<valorie> that was fun
<FreeB3ar> That's a false HOPE if it's not at Hotel Penn.
<valorie> oops, I meant LISA
<valorie> I've never been to HOPE
<FreeB3ar> It's awesome.
<valorie> SCALE is coming up in a few weeks, but somehow I can't make myself go down for it
<valorie> family stuff happening here
<FreeB3ar> awh
<FreeB3ar> There are so many events I've never heard of.
<valorie> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/13x/its-scale-13x-slated-february-2015
<FreeB3ar> Ohh CraigsList...giving away free horse manure..
<FreeB3ar> Free kids too.
